# Is death around the corner? :'<



## KuromixMiku (Dec 27, 2010)

*Basic Info:*
10-gallon tank
7 plastic plants
a couple of rocks and a lot of gravel
1 divider
1 blue male betta fish
and 2 female betta fish

*Things to consider:*
My room is a bit cold, and my 10 gallon tank doesn't have a heater. I tend to have the curtains pulled back, so the sunlight can hit the tank and keep it somewhat warm; I am working on getting a heater soon, though the water sometimes gets a bit cold (not ice cold), the fish are always energetic and active.

*Synopsis:*
_(I change my tank's water every week or so, if I don't I change about 25%-50% of the water. *NOTE:* at ever water change I condition the water with Aqueon Water Conditioner.)_
(YESTERDAY) It was time for another routine water change, the water was getting a bit green and murky and it was because of algae growth. I have been having this problem for a while and I just hate that my water gets so dirty, so fast, so I sent my father to go buy some algae control. He brought back a small bottle of *Tetra Algae Control*, and I began the water change. I took the fish out placed them in separate containers and cleaned everything from the gravel to the plants. I filled the tank up with some water and put the appropriate amount of water conditioner and let it set for 10 minutes. Within those ten minutes I went downstairs to kill some time. Turns out that in the time I was 'killing time' my father had put a couple of drops of Tetra Algae control. He said he had read the instructions and everything. Well, I put the fish right in, the newest female betta, Stellar was laying at the bottom of the tank (She did this as well in her own cup) and Angel (other female) swam around for a few, but after a couple of hours I started to notice that she began to either float towards the top of the tanks corners or stay at the bottom of the tank face down between some rocks. My male betta, (who has been with us for about 6 months) has recently been in a hospital tank because he had popeye and finrot and was now back in the tank; he swam around some, but after the same while, he too, began to display the same behavior. He would float at the top and stay at the bottom, (mostly) as if he were sleeping. 

I waited a couple of hours to see if they were doing better and they weren't.

(TODAY)
Today I have them in small separate tanks, including the females, since from last night. I freaked out. I get the feeling my father put too much of that Tetra Algae control stuff and it is affecting my fish. Each of the tank contains fresh, brand new water, with water conditioner and none of that algae control stuff. The male fish is floating at the top of his little tank, but he isn't moving much, he moves a bit and changes position. Sometimes he is at the bottom, sometimes at the top. He appears to be sleeping most of the time and appears to be breathing slowly. This his been the same behavior since last night and during the entire night. My female fish seem to be doing the worst. they are at the bottom of their tanks, appearing to also breathe slowly. Sometimes they are on their sides, and appear to look lifeless. The male fish has eaten one pellet, the females have not eaten, (even though I dropped a pellet each into their tanks).

_NOTE: I have all the tanks by the windows in the sunlight, so that the water stays at least at room temperature. My male betta has been treated with Maracyn II before he was placed in the tank again. All display the same behavior, the females more than males._


Is there something I can do to save these wonderful fish? I love them to much for them to just die. I have around $20 in my pocket right now and if there is a medicine or something I can get let me know....or is this the end for them? I don't want to do another water change and put them into the tank again, because they seem too fragile. I need HELP ASAP!


----------



## KuromixMiku (Dec 27, 2010)

Stellar just died.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Sorry you are having problems...does the tank have a filter? if not...I would do a complete tear down and clean out and even if it does have a filter...you need to start over...use your $20. and get a 75w heater and thermometer-

I would get the tank out of the sun this is the most likely cause of your algae/green water problem and toss the algae control product

Depending on if you have a filter or not- regular care:

Unfilter-start making twice weekly 50% water changes and vacuum the substrate/gravel with one of the twice weekly water changes to maintain the water quality...about every 3 months I would do a 100% or complete tear down.

Filtered-make 50% weekly with substrate/gravel vacuuming- once cycled

For your remaining fish-I would start daily 100% water changes on them with dechlorinated water and aquarium salt 1tsp/gal for the next 10 days while in the small QT container-if you have any Tannins to add this will also help and once you get the 10g set up with the heater I would attach their QT container to the inside of the heated tank and maintain the water temp in the 78F range..... and hope the damage is not so bad they can't recover.....

Sorry for your loss and I hope your other two can recover for you...they really need that heater


----------



## KuromixMiku (Dec 27, 2010)

Well A few hours ago my other female, Angel also died. She had this weird 'spasm' and was twitching strangely. Before she died, she swam really fast and literally, dropped dead. Yes, I was thinking I should clear out everything, I was thinking about buying new plants and gravel, I'm scared that algae control is still within those gravel. The only betta left is the male and he is laying at the bottom of the tank, but he does react to me when I am close to his tank, he did eat earlier and I put his tank in a warmer room, he seems to be doing better. I will go to petsmart soon and see if they have an affordable heater, I try to tell my dad that bettas do need heaters, but the employees at petsmart have brainwashed him into thinking that heaters aren't required. Hopefully this last betta will recover, considering he looked and still looks better than all the others did. Thank you for your help! I will certainly try all your advice!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Sorry for your loss..again....it is too bad that the pet shop employee do this to people.....I hope you can get you dad to understand the importance and need for the heater with tropical fish....good luck....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry for the loss of your fish.


----------



## KuromixMiku (Dec 27, 2010)

@Oldfishlady, I need help again! My male betta was put into a hospital tank where I let him heal for days. Just today yesterday he went back to his old self again. He swam around, started to eat more, and reacted more to when I approached his tank, the water in his tank however was smelling...bad. I heard this is the cause of high ammonia and I read in the forums that 'Prime' water conditioner was great, so today I bought new plants, gravel, and that Prime conditioner and cleaned and scrubbed his tank loads. I added the new things into his tank, and added Prime as according to the instructions and let it sit for about 15 minutes, within those 15 minutes I floated the male betta inside a cup inside the tank so that he could get used to the temperature and he was reacting good. After about 20 minutes, I let him loose inside the tank. He reacted good for the first 3 minutes and then all heck broke loose. He started to swim crazily rapid inside the tank, so fast and scary it looked like he was jumping out of the water repeatedly or having some sort of seizure! I quickly put him back in the cup again, where he is breathing fast and laying at the bottom of his cup. 

What could be wrong? D:
@Dramaqueen---thanks....it's been heart-breaking lately.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Best of luck :,c


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You didn't wash anything with soap or household cleaners, did you?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I know this is late.....but how is he now....when fish try to jump out of new water it usually is something in the water or temp or even a stray volt from the heater....good that you took him out right away....was the new water in the tank from a different source...what was the water temp and did you have a heater in the tank or buy a heater?


----------

